# Arduino mit Codesys ???



## MIchael745 (31 Dezember 2021)

Hallo , mal ganz kurz gefragt , gibt es eine Anleitung Codesys mit dem Arduino einbinden ????


Gruß michael


----------



## georg28 (1 Januar 2022)

https://www.fleaplc.it/index.php/tutorials/8-arduino-as-raspberry-pi-s-remote-io-codesys


----------



## MIchael745 (1 Januar 2022)

Dankeschön !!! Supi


----------



## georg28 (1 Januar 2022)

Gibt aber auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, einfach mal Googlen


----------



## MIchael745 (1 Januar 2022)

Brauch ich den Pi umbedingt dazu ?


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2022)

Die Codesys-Runtime läuft auf dem Raspi. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Arduino dafür überhaupt die Recourcen hätte. Im o.g. Fall ist der Arduino so etwas wie ein, über einen Bus angebundes, IO-Device.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Arduino dafür überhaupt die Recourcen hätte.


Die Resourcen sind bei aktuellen aduino-kompatiblen Controllern schon vorhanden.
Aber die Runtime von Codesys eben nicht


----------



## georg28 (1 Januar 2022)

Auch codesys auf arduino uno gibt es.
Aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer









						PLC lab at home using Arduino and CODESYS - E-Learning
					

+7 Hours of E-learning video content Unlimited Access   1 License accessible by maximum of 2 users.




					store.codesys.com


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2022)

Das hätte ich gedacht.
Aber ich kann keine System für den Arduino finden. Sollte das nur mit der E-Lerning Palttform verfügbar sein?
Vlt. kann uns @HausSPSler mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## HausSPSler (2 Januar 2022)

leider nicht so wirklich,
ich kenne nur diese Arduino Anbindung :


			https://forge.codesys.com/forge/talk/Deutsch/thread/75c220d29f/
		

Arduino UNO IO Library for Codesys on Raspberry Pi

Author: Gerhard Schillhuber
Date: 11.09.2014
Version: 1.1.0.0
Aber ob das euch weiterhilft...
Vielleicht noch mal zurück was willst du genau machen mit der Verbindung zum Arduino?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2022)

Vielleicht interessant:

Es gibt eine "schaltschranktauglichen" Arduino in Form des Controllino – der lässt sich in logiCAD progrmmieren. Da steht auch die 61131-3 im Hintergrund, aber vermutlich eher nicht mit dem Funktionsumfang von Codesys vergleichbar.






						CONTROLLINO - programmierbare Steuerung auf Arduino Open Source Basis
					

CONTROLLINO ist eine industrietaugliche, frei programmierbare SPS (speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung | englisch: Programmable Logic Controller - PLC). Software zum Programmieren von CONTROLLINO für die unterschiedlichen Verwendungszwecke wird hier vorgestellt.




					www.controllino.shop


----------



## PeBi (24 Januar 2022)

OpenPLC native support for Arduino boards (in beta)
					

Hi guys!       I just wanted to make a big announcement today. I've been working with Arduino guys on my free time to create a new version of the OpenPLC Editor that is natively compatible with all Arduino boards! This means that the editor can now generate code that is directly uploaded to your...




					openplc.discussion.community


----------



## jdelphi (18 Mai 2022)

Da Codesys an sich Free ist, jedoch mit den Runtimes geld verdient wird, weiß ich nicht, wie sie es an den Arduino binden wollen. Somit könntest du mit einer Runtimelizenz belibig viele Arduinos betanken.


----------



## HausSPSler (19 Mai 2022)

...aktuell nichts geplant - würde erst mal einen PIZeroW oder PiZero 2 W nehmen.


----------

